# Searching for bindings



## austinpb (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey guys,
I've been snowboarding for 10 years, my style is mainly all mountain I like to charge down the black and double blacks, make my own trails in trees, occasionally hit the park if its on my way down. After going to my local shop, I have been deciding between the Now IPO (2013-2014), Burton Genesis (2013-2014) and the Burton Cartel (2014-2015). I currently have 7 year old Burton freestyles so anything is a step up. I was told that the IPOs give a more surfy feel, the Genesis are about the same while the Cartels are for more aggressive riders.
Whats your guys opinion?? I'm down to learn about other bindings as well!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Since you like to charge down blacks. Get Cartels, Diodes, Now Drives, or Union factory all which are stiffer & more responsive free-ride bindings




SnowDog | SnowDogWax.com


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Now Drives.... Jeremy Jones uses them... nuff said.


----------



## austinpb (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for the input! I just have a couple questions.
1. What is the difference between the Burton EST and Re:Flex style?
2. What is the difference between the Now IPO, Select, Drive and O-Drive?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Selling some now drives i got end of last year...


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Comin off 7 year old Freestyles, any of those are gonna be way more responsive!!!!!

The NOW's ya listed are in order of responsiveness with the O'Drives bein the most!!!!!

Cartels are a good all round binding that will go well for what you described!!!!! They're not the most aggressive in Burton's Lineup!!!!!

EST are purpose built to go with the Burton Channel but will leave you no other options with boards than Burton, Re-Flex is a more flexible "interface" between board and binding!!!!!


----------



## austinpb (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks! That clears a lot up! I am not looking for the most aggressive type of binding, but ones that are responsive at high speeds and quick turning in trees. It seems that the Now Drives or Burton Cartels are the better options???



Mizu Kuma said:


> Comin off 7 year old Freestyles, any of those are gonna be way more responsive!!!!!
> 
> The NOW's ya listed are in order of responsiveness with the O'Drives bein the most!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

O-drives are probably the most responsive binding available.

Burton Cartel are essentially pretty responsive park bindings... basically all mountain do anything, just nothing extreme. Genesis almost the same but more comfortable.

EST = only usable in Burton boards. Re:flex is usable in any board, including Burton.

Now Drive are responsive freeride-ish bindings... basically all mtn with little park. IPOs are simple all mtn to park. 

Now Select are all mtn and park... Select is probably the closest to Cartel.


----------

